# bucking advice 6' dia fir log



## jessejames (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got a fir log 80" on the butt 28' long 56" at the top need to buck it into 3 pieces to winch it out.
Its sitting cross wise on a steep slope resting on each end, top bind.
no experience cutting this size of wood 
my buddy who cuts this stuff every day is out in camp, but the log needs to move now.
my 36" bar is looking very small on my 395
do i need to get a bigger bar, i really dont want to stand on the down side, guess i could block the log if i had to.

please advise

thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2013)

It can be done with a 36" bar. this may sound odd... but should work.

1: make sure log is more or less stable where its parked, block it if you have to

2: Stand on top of the log dog in and cut the down hill side until your bar is pointing mostly down, or a little back up the hill.

3: after checking stability again, cut though the down hill side, watch for kick backs cause you'll be using a bit of the tip at times.

4: come back to the up hill side, cut from top side down until gap starts to close, roughly half way through.

5: plunge in leaving enough "holding wood" so it don't take off and cut though the bottom side.

6: cut out yer "holding wood" either cutting from the bottom or top depending on what the log is telling you, could also try dogging in and cutting the center a bit before cutting out the rest the outer layer.

don't be afraid to stuff a wedge in the top of the cut to keep it from pinching yer saw, its considered by some to be bad form, but sure beats loosing a bar and chain...

Stay constantly aware or your surroundings, big wood like this moves in funny ways at times. If you don't think you're up to it, its OK to leave it lie and let someone else risk their neck for it.

Nosing a scribe line while yer on top of it helps to line up your cuts, since I kinda doubt your going to be able to see both sides...

I hope this makes sense, and as always I take no responsibility for the actions you take...


----------



## jessejames (Feb 21, 2013)

*Thank you kindly neigbor.*

Sounds like good advice to me. 
I'm not afraid to put wedge in there.
got a line on an 084 with a 41" bar i want get a big Cannon bar to slab it after i get her out. 
Just needed reasurance, never cut anything bigger than 3'
Thanks a lot


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2013)

the mechanics are more or less the same, you're just dealing with a whole lot more weight, being on steep ground like that just makes everything more interesting. 

Having a bigger saw makes it go faster so you spend less time with your heart rate up...


----------



## madhatte (Feb 21, 2013)

A thing I've noticed with the few really big logs I've cut is that the bigger they are, the slower they move... and the more decisively. Keep a close eye on the ends, the kerf, and the wedge, and be ready to book it uphill if anything looks sketchy.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Goes without sayin'*

but I'm doing it ant way, DON'T work on this alone! 

North said exactly what I would have, but did it better and with more authority.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 21, 2013)

This video might help you get a better idear 
first 16 off a five foot sugar pine - YouTube

This one too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_ZaxAQ7QXY


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 21, 2013)

If you've got time to snap a few pics I'd like to see how you do. Please be careful. I've had one "Indiana Jones and the giant boulder" episode with a big log, and it wasn't funny at the time!


----------



## slowp (Feb 21, 2013)

This comes under Northman's _make sure it is stable_, but check to see if any of the chunks are going to pivot around on anything when cut loose.


----------



## paccity (Feb 21, 2013)

a 36 will work , not to proud to use a wedge. belly up and watch the wood. while this was not real high , " foot or so of daylight" the principle is the same.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Feb 25, 2013)

paccity said:


> a 36 will work , not to proud to use a wedge. belly up and watch the wood. while this was not real high , " foot or so of daylight" the principle is the same.



I love the look of that blue top :cool2: that's your 288 right?


----------



## paccity (Feb 25, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> I love the look of that blue top :cool2: that's your 288 right?



yes , and it gets worked often. for most stuff it and the ratty looking 272 get worked but sometimes many of the other vintage stuff gets to flex now and then.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it bigger than 70" where you need to buck it? If so you will leave a post in the center that will have to break as the log is yarded up the hill. It the post is small it wil let go as you cut it. Short logs like you have there, less than 10' long can roll a long ways. Like to the bottom of your drainage. What is below you? Why do you have to buck this log so short?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 25, 2013)

paccity said:


> yes , and it gets worked often.



Read this as "I sure do love to show off my blue-top 288 neener neener nyeah nyeah!"

(I'll get me one one a' these days. I do have a blue-top 272 in parts that I'll get put together sooner or later)


----------



## slowp (Feb 25, 2013)

A blue glitter top would really be a good thing!

Now, did the 6' dia fir log get bucked successfully yet?


----------



## paccity (Feb 25, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Read this as "I sure do love to show off my blue-top 288 neener neener nyeah nyeah!"
> 
> (I'll get me one one a' these days. I do have a blue-top 272 in parts that I'll get put together sooner or later)



:msp_tongue: i've got a blue top for my 272 also but can't bring myself to cut the thing to fit around the second port. i actually like the 272 runs strong but it's ugly and i should get a brake for it since it's the one that bit me a couple weeks ago.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine's already cut so it's all good. The tough choice I have is whether or not to poke a hole in the top on one of my 670's to mount a stack and K&N. I have everything else for the full West Coast rig on both of them, just missing the bling.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 25, 2013)

What's up with the blue top? Are Huskys traveling faster than the speed of light now?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 25, 2013)

All the cool kids have blue tops. 

(Eliminator kit)


----------



## paccity (Feb 25, 2013)

2dogs said:


> What's up with the blue top? Are Huskys traveling faster than the speed of light now?



performance connection was a small aftermarket co. kit's with the top and k&n filter. nla. i also herd that they did some porting too ,but not real shure on the later. some don't like the look, but i think it breaks up the all orange thing. and what nathan said.


----------



## jessejames (Feb 26, 2013)

Was supposed to buck it up and yard er out this saturday, but my buddy with the winch truck flaked out on me.:msp_mad:
went out and bought a bigger saw and bar too. 084 with a 42"
im just a chainsaw milling lunatic who lucked into some big wood.
thought id ask some pros on the logging forum.
I'll just scurry back to the CSM forum with tail between legs
I'll post some pics when we finally get out there.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2013)

You came all the way down here from the CSM forum, eh? Well you either discovered the secret handshake or the old guy at the door was asleep. Again. Anyway you made a good showing here. You're welcome back any time. Pics when you're ready.


----------



## jessejames (Mar 7, 2013)

View attachment 283336

bucked 8' off the skinny end
bit soft in the center.
foot or so of sound wood around the outside.
soo steep. see photo
might alaska mill it and sent it up on a skyline
40" of bar past the dogs :biggrin:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pic! Keep 'em coming!
That does look scary steep, stay safe:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2013)

It's not flat, but I would not call it scary steep. I guess Texas is kinda flat though.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 8, 2013)

You are probably braver and more experienced. I wouldn't want that log coming down that slope with me in the way. Texas is pretty flat, except for the hilly parts:biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 8, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> You are probably braver and more experienced. I wouldn't want that log coming down that slope with me in the way. Texas is pretty flat, except for the hilly parts:biggrin:



texas has hills? I thought those where just big bushes...


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 8, 2013)

I see no reason to bring politics into this discussion


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 9, 2013)

I honestly wasn't making a joke about either of them, I was serious about you guys not having any hills... that's funny...


----------



## paccity (Mar 9, 2013)

steep is steep. 20' or 200' a big stem on the move is hairy.


----------



## jessejames (Mar 9, 2013)

Well it sure gave me a thrill to watch that bastard roll down the hill.
whoo Hoo :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 9, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> I honestly wasn't making a joke about either of them, I was serious about you guys not having any hills... that's funny...



I quickly realized I was on the losing end of the topographical battle, and decided my best chance for an honorable exit would be humor:biggrin:


----------

